# Killed some birds on Salt Water today



## king killer delete (Jan 26, 2019)

Killed a scooter, three blue bills and five buffleheads along with to hooded mergansers today


----------



## kingfish (Jan 26, 2019)

Great trip !!!  Congrats on the mixed bag.


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Jan 26, 2019)

Great time as always James. ?


----------



## flatsmaster (Jan 26, 2019)

Looks like good times !!!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 26, 2019)

They had to wake me up to shoot


----------



## 27metalman (Jan 27, 2019)

Why did ya'll cut all the trees down in that swamp?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 27, 2019)

Puff mud ducks..


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 28, 2019)

My last weekend stank it up.  In fact, other than trips to Venice, this year was not the best.  However, we did have a weekend for a first.  We limited out on scooters on the gulf coast the first weekend of this month.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 29, 2019)

27metalman said:


> Why did ya'll cut all the trees down in that swamp?


Lol


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 29, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Puff mud ducks..


More like oyster bed ducks


----------



## 27metalman (Jan 30, 2019)

I heard good reports on the gulf - pan handle of FL this year from some guys I know.  How was the season down around your area Killer?


----------



## Para Bellum (Jan 30, 2019)

Scoters


----------



## Para Bellum (Jan 30, 2019)

And plough mud


----------



## jdgator (Jan 30, 2019)

well done sir!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 30, 2019)

27metalman said:


> I heard good reports on the gulf - pan handle of FL this year from some guys I know.  How was the season down around your area Killer?


It got good the last two weeks


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 30, 2019)

Metro Trout said:


> And plough mud


It can also be spelled pluff


----------



## Water Swat (Feb 10, 2019)

Nice hunt Killer.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 11, 2019)

Water Swat said:


> Nice hunt Killer.


Thanks it was a group effort


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 9, 2019)

Water Swat said:


> Nice hunt Killer.


Thanks man


----------

